# Tortoise Housing Design



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

I am going to make a tortoise table and was wondering if anyone could give me any pointers. Is there any specific features that I need to take into consideration. I have drawn up a few ideas, what do you think???


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

i like them, what drawing package did you use?


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, I used Autocad. Which do you think would be the most suitable to build? Is there any other features I should incorporate into the design?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought so, i did a C&G course a long time ago 

I like your no. 2 design the best - unusual but think it would work well.

Your no. 4 design is kinda like the common tables you see so reckon that would be the easiest to make.

Any idea of sizes?


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

I was going to make it 1 x 0.6m and high enough so the light can be placed at least 15" from the ground. I like the second design too, I wasn't sure about the 4th one because I was told it's not good to have a glass front because the tortoises get frustration because they dont understand why they can't get past the glass, is this right???!!!! 

Have you got a tortoise table, are there any problems which you have that I should consider when making mine?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry i dont keep torts just have a lizard. Think id agree with not having the glass on your 4th design though, bit like why people have a plinth in wooden vivs to stop reps looking over the edge (aswell as to stop the substrate from getting in the glass runners).

From what ive seen the tables are really easy to make, would you be using conti board? 6 inchs should be high enough id of thought?

You can also get clip on light holders for your basking lamp so you can just clip it onto the side of your table.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I like 2 best, looks really cool and would work well.

Yes glass cannot be used, so if you was to do 4 you would have to put wod instead of glass 

The key thing with torts is alot of ventaltion which all of your designs have.

When you say specific features, what do you mean ?


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

I was just going to use mfc and seal it with silicon, lots of vivariumsa re made from this so I presume it will be ok. 

Should I use a reflecting silver lamp shade with my UV-B 100watt MV lamp or is this not needed? I thought it might look better and also it would keep the glare down in the room. Can i get light holders which clip onto the walls that are big enough, i.e. do they stick out enough from the wall to take into consideration the lamp shade? Also I take it they wouldn't heat up the side wall that they are attached onto?


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

When I said specific features, I just meant stuff like heat lamps, dark secluded areas for the tortoise to go into etc, is there any other things the tortoise will need? Is there any common problems others have with their tortoise tables that I should try to prevent in mine???! Cheers


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I would bother using MDF, it is cheap and looks awfull, why don't you buy the beech contiboard, it also comes in alto of oother colours and isn't to expensive either ... it will look alot better then mdf 

Specific features, well just make sure s/he has somewhere to hide and is able to easily bask i.e make sure the lamp is not to close of to far away etc. Make sure you seal the gaps in the wood aswell.


Yes you should use a reflecting silver lamp shade with your UV-B 100watt lamp as it will make the rays reflect .... if that makes sense. 
By the way i don't keep torts, so may be wrong.

Your best bet is pm'ing Wizzamum who uses the tort section and asking her, as she know alot about torts


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks I'll try that


----------



## Chamelia (Apr 20, 2007)

Cheers!!!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

#2 with the enclosed ends and back wall is quite unsuitable, #3 is even worse as it has a lid and is virtually a viv, #1 isn't too bad but #4 is what you want. Most tort tables are made in that style, for very good reasons.


----------

